

Ask YC: How to form a Delaware C-Corp? - vishaldpatel

I've been Googling for the past couple of days and am having a tough time pinning down the steps I should follow in forming a Delaware C-corp.<p>Like many of you, we'll be based out of the Bay Area.
-&#62; Who do I deal with?
-&#62; What documents should one file and when?
-&#62; What should one talk to a lawyer about and when?
-&#62; What happens at what stage?<p>Would be good to construct some sort of a step-by-step plan for anyone.. atleast with the basic information in it.
======
monological
Depends. If you have money, check out bizfilings.com. You can setup a C-corp
for around $184.00, it's pretty quick and they do everything for you. They
file all the appropriate forms, they have a registered agent in the state for
you (which is required), they remind you to pay your yearly Delaware taxes
when they're due, to just name a few things.

~~~
vishaldpatel
I was also curious what sort of business licenses the State of Delaware would
impose upon a start up software company. Thoughts?

------
seren6ipity
Incorporate for free (still valid)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=384402>

